
FTC restraining order on 'real estate flipping' ZURIXX of Utah [pdf] - hatcherdogg
https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/cases/zurixx_complaint.pdf
======
hatcherdogg
found via
[http://www.mondaq.com/unitedstates/x/852414/advertising+mark...](http://www.mondaq.com/unitedstates/x/852414/advertising+marketing+branding/Another+Get+Rich+Quick+Scheme+In+the+FTCs+Crosshairs)

